# To the Folks Who Live in Europe ...



## TravelinGuy (Aug 30, 2011)

... or are familiar with European and American weather:

Does the European continent have any areas that have the winter weather equivalent of Hawaii or the Caribbean?

Southern Portugal/Spain, Greece and Southern Italy/Sicily look like they come closs ... but for those that live (or have lived) there, what's the weather _really_ like in the middle of winter (Dec-Mar)?


----------



## Margariet (Aug 30, 2011)

Does the European continent have any areas that have the winter weather equivalent of Hawaii or the Caribbean? No  

Q: Southern Portugal/Spain, Greece and Southern Italy/Sicily look like they come closs ... but for those that live (or have lived) there, what's the weather _really_ like in the middle of winter (Dec-Mar)? 
A: The weather in the southern parts of Spain and Portugal and Turkey is in general nicer and more enjoyable in winter time than in other parts of Europe. Best weather is to find on the Canary Islands which is also in high season in the winter time. Still it can be chilly and you can even get snowy days in January like we had in 2010 in Spain but that is rare. People do need heating in the winter months in Spain, especially during the evening, but during sunny days life is very good and you can enjoy sitting in the sun. But always remember: it is Europe, not Africa and not the Carribean. For your trip I would definitely advice to go to Europe in September and October. You will be after the busy vacation months and you will still enjoy lovely weather.


----------



## TravelinGuy (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Margariet.


----------



## Cotswolder (Aug 31, 2011)

TravelinGuy said:


> ... or are familiar with European and American weather:
> 
> Does the European continent have any areas that have the winter weather equivalent of Hawaii or the Caribbean?



In fact, I would say YES.

As with the USA we have island groups that would suit.

The Canary Islands have a very pleasant winter climate and are frequented all winter by holiday makers form northern Europe


----------



## joycapecod (Aug 31, 2011)

Let me preface this by stating I live in New England, and I see you are in So California, so our hot and cold is likely to be much different.

I was in Rome during early March a few years ago and it was quite warm, as was Assissi, Florence and Venice. Lived in Spain many, many years ago in Malaga and the winters there were comfortable. The days bright and sunny, the evening cool, but not cold like here in New England. 

Southern Italy, Greece and Turkey, along with Southern Spain and Portugal will have mild weather, but not like Southern California, more like Northern Florida in my opinion.

Joy


----------



## Conan (Aug 31, 2011)

The Canaries are Europe's Caribbean, but their Atlantic waters are cool.  The Canary sea temperature in January is about the same as that of Oceanside, CA in July.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 31, 2011)

TravelinGuy said:


> Southern Portugal/Spain, Greece and Southern Italy/Sicily look like they come closs ... but for those that live (or have lived) there, what's the weather _really_ like in the middle of winter (Dec-Mar)?



I've been to Playa Andaluza in February and it was shorts and t-shirt weather during the day.  If the outside pool had been open (and heated) I would have been in it however the sea was definitely not an option. 

Essentially it all comes down to personal opinion.  Being Southern English I think 20 oC (68 f) is warm, the Scottish would think that's very warm whereas someone from Florida would probably consider wearing a jumper.

Nowhere in Europe however is comparable to the caribbean, the heat is just different although admittedly I haven't been to the Canary Islands.  European heat in general is dry and you don't get the humidity that I experienced in the caribbean.


----------

